# Movie Bows & Knives Holiday Sale For a Limited Time



## Scorpion Bows (Jul 27, 2008)

Our handmade movie bows and knives are all 10% off for a limited time. Click on the following link to see pictures, sale prices, and detailed descriptions.

TraditionalArcheryBows.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page1.html 

Lord of the Rings Ranger Bow, styled from the movie. The "White Tree of Gondor" that was displayed on the armor of the Gondor soldiers is hand drawn, along with Elvish script, from "The One" Ring. Bow wood is Maple. Our Ranger Bow has a rectangle profile, and has an average speed of around 186 FPS. 

Scorpion King Bow, styled from the movie. Bow wood is Hickory with Bamboo & Hemp String backing. This bow is very powerful. Strong enough to hunt bear! Our Scorpion King bow has a rectangle profile, and an average speed of around 186 FPS. 

Handmade Rambo Machetes. Available in Large & Extra Large, as well as Black or Silver. The black knives below are examples of our Extra Large Style & the silver knives are examples of our Large Style. Hand stitched sheaths are included and are available in Dark Red or Deep Brown Gator Hide.


----------



## Scorpion Bows (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks to all that have been ordering our movie bows and knives. We had hoped you would appreciate these weapons. Several orders on the Rambo knife this week didn’t specify the blade color. Our default is silver. To the people who are inquiring about the Lord of the Rings Bow, the Elvish script on the backing is included with the bow at no extra cost. Thanks for your orders. See ya in the Wild! Chris


----------

